# 08 Madone vs. 14/15 Madone vs. Domane



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok I've had a Madone 5.1 since '08 and really like it. Unfortunately, the derailleur met with an unyielding twig and you know the story - der snapped off hanger. Anyway, after talking with my LBS, who have been truly super, the bike can be fixed or I can get a crash replacement. So... while the repair is a whole lot less, this presents me with some options. I took a quick spin on the Madone 4.7 and the Domane 4.3, not proper rides - street clothes and just around the parking lot. Anyway, my initial, albeit premature impression was I like the Domane better and thought it more akin to my 5.1. I plan to go take a longer ride on both in the next day or two. One thing also that surprised me was the weight difference. The Domane came in at just under 20#s and the Madone at about 18. I'd greatly appreciate thoughts from others who have these bikes. Thanks


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

gbarker said:


> Ok I've had a Madone 5.1 since '08 and really like it. Unfortunately, the derailleur met with an unyielding twig and you know the story - der snapped off hanger. Anyway, after talking with my LBS, who have been truly super, the bike can be fixed or I can get a crash replacement. So... while the repair is a whole lot less, this presents me with some options. I took a quick spin on the Madone 4.7 and the Domane 4.3, not proper rides - street clothes and just around the parking lot. Anyway, my initial, albeit premature impression was I like the Domane better and thought it more akin to my 5.1. I plan to go take a longer ride on both in the next day or two. One thing also that surprised me was the weight difference. The Domane came in at just under 20#s and the Madone at about 18. I'd greatly appreciate thoughts from others who have these bikes. Thanks


I would focus on the ride quality and geometry. Gaining two pounds in itself doesn't seem worth in itself. Also think the 5 series frame is likely to be a better quality build. And getting back to the two pounds, this may be more the result of components than frame. If you prefer the Domane geometry take a look at a Domane 5 series or even a 6. I'm of the camp that if I'm buying a new bike, I want to make sure its a true upgrade, otherwise no point. That logic has kept me on the same bike for long periods of time, but when I do buy, I make sure it's a true upgrade. 

Also if you put on real mileage each year, the cost can be justified, as the new bike will keep up with newer lower priced versions that come out. My previous bike was a 5200, which I still have. Trek still puts out OCLV bikes and a 5200 even from 2001 is arguably competitve if not better than the Trek Madone 4's or perhaps the 5's being built now in Asia.

One last thing, with a question like this, you are sure to get the full gamut of competing opinions. The thing to keep in mind is they are just opinions, you will need to examine what you want out of a bike and when and if it's worth spending the money.


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Yeah, I agree with much of what you've written. I need a frame set so that puts me at the 6 for a Domane or the 5 for the Madone. I've been riding for over 30 years, so have been through my fair share of rides and can, I think, get a good sense of what a bike is like pretty quickly. That said, I need to give both lines a fair chance and get kitted up and go for a real ride. But I was also interested in the opinions of folks that have gone through this progression of bikes, specifically. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

gbarker said:


> Thanks for the input. Yeah, I agree with much of what you've written. I need a frame set so that puts me at the 6 for a Domane or the 5 for the Madone. I've been riding for over 30 years, so have been through my fair share of rides and can, I think, get a good sense of what a bike is like pretty quickly. That said, I need to give both lines a fair chance and get kitted up and go for a real ride. But I was also interested in the opinions of folks that have gone through this progression of bikes, specifically. Thanks for the thoughts.


Gotcha, I went through a similar thought process, but for me it resulted in changing brands. Best of luck


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I tried both madone and domane 5.2. I really thought I wanted the domane from all of the hype and the boards..

I tried the domane 3 times - just did not like the ride on the domane . I ended up on the madone.


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

So did my rides today with kit and for me the Madone came through as the better feel. Gone was the "buzziness" that I felt yesterday with the Madone. Commonly observed by others, and appears to be more perception than real, the domane felt sluggish. As the steel-is-real crowd would say "it feels dead". 

Gabedad, curious did you compare the Madone 4 to 5? The 4 series frame is what I'm being offered at a pretty reasonable price but was wondering if I'm selling myself short. Thanks


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Trek_5200 said:


> My previous bike was a 5200, which I still have. Trek still puts out OCLV bikes and a 5200 even from 2001 is arguably competitve if not better than the Trek Madone 4's or perhaps the 5's being built now in Asia.
> .



arguably competitve if not better than 

So in what way is the 5200 "arguably competitive if not better than " a new Madone 4 or 5?
Handling 
Torsional Stiffness
Bottom Bracket Stiffness


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I ordered the Mad One 5 Series frame today. Again very good deal and great LBS service by S&W Sports in NH. Bike will be built up early next week, looking forward to the first ride. Cheers.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

gbarker said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I ordered the Mad One 5 Series frame today. Again very good deal and great LBS service by S&W Sports in NH. Bike will be built up early next week, looking forward to the first ride. Cheers.



Congats. New bikes are exciting. Enjoy many great rides.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

congrat's love my madone. Did you get the trek care plus - well worth it!


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

No that wasn't offered. Either way got a very good deal on the frame. Really like it and at this point don't see that I would have been happy with the Domane. It just felt too detached from the road. For me the madone is so comfortable, I just don't see the need for the Domane. Why would I give up the handling and road feel. Obviously it's a preference thing, as others find value in the Domane. Just not for me.


----------

